# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى الشعر والخواطر المنقوله >  >  يابعد كلي هههه

## لمعة

احبكـ يابعد كلي احبكـ لا تفاارقني 

انا من كثر ما احبكـ احبكـ لو تجااافيني

انا .. مقدر على فرقااااكـ ،، واذا يعجبك عذبني

سوي اللي يبيه قلبك .. المهم انك تحاكيني

انا شاريك بعمري بس،، انت ياعمري بايعني

واذكر انك بيوم قلت انكـ من قلب تغليني!!

صارت اموركـ غريبه كثير وصاير ماتصدقني

تقولي مالي خص ترا ياحبيبي اللي يعنيكـ يعنيني

ابي منك بس كلمه رضى ،، ابي حبكـ تذووقني

ابي راسك على صدري ــ ابيكـ تقول : دفيني

وحشتني نظره عيونكـ بلمحه بصر تسرقني

وحشتني لمسة ايدينك وحشني صوتك،، تناديني

ابي من ريقك يا حياتي كاااس تشربني 

ابي بعيونكـ اصير مثل مانت صاير بعيني

يارب انكـ ترد ترجع مثل ما كنتـ شايفني 

واللي غيرني بعينك عليه ربي بدعي رافع ايديني

لانه من حياتي ونظر عيني حاول يفرقني

ياجعل ربي يمحي كل اللي كارهني ،،، ويقتل كل ثعابيني

----------


## أم غدير

_عزيزتي_


_صراااحه  كلماااات رااااائعه_

_سلمتي ع نقل الراااائع_

_يعطيييييش العافيه_

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*كلمات جميله لكن بكل صراحه بعض المقاطع جريئه وقويه شوي* 

*موفقه*

----------

